# Kalalau trail Kauai Hawaii



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

So I randomly got the opertunity to go backpacking the kalalau trail in Kauai for a dirt cheap 290 dollar last minute round trip ticket. Needless to say I jumped on that and took super last minute vacation time! My questions are has anyone done this and fished it? I know u dot need a fishing license to fish the saltwater in Hawaii. What could I expect to catch. What techniques and what tackle should I use to possibly catch something fun. I have never fished the ocean from a beach shore ad I'm finding it difficult for google to help. One of my native friends said do t leave my fishing pole or ill regret it but that's all I know.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.kalalautrail.com/hunting.html

This is about all I could find


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I hiked several miles in about four years ago. I'd never heard of the trail before, but we saw a trail head just there at the end of the road, so we decided to hike a ways. Wow! What a surprise. It had some of the most amazing scenery that I've ever encountered.

I have no idea about the fishing in those areas that actually descend down the cliffs to the beach, but I've got to assume that it's just standard ocean beach fishing. We didn't see anyone fishing when we were there, but that's not to say that it isn't done or isn't worth doing.

Here's a snapshot I took along the trail that's typical of its entire length. You're essentially hiking through a jungle, along a footpath cut into the side of the cliffs. I'd like to go back and backpack even further in someday. At the time, we weren't aware of the rules that require overnight permits to go as far as we did, but hey, no harm done, I guess.

[attachment=0:28c5qexb]17443833.jpg[/attachment:28c5qexb]


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Ya surf was too high I tried to fish for a bit but the surf calmed Down After we left go figure but amazing trip!


----------

